# Visiting Astor Fl March 28-April 4



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the area able to lend some advice on routes and gear? I haven't been down there in several years and never with my bike. Looks like I will likely be spending most of my time rolling around the paved roads in Ocala forest. How are the dirt roads?

From Upstate NY so I'm used to allot more elevation and am no stranger to riding my road bike on broken pavement and dirt roads.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Not familiar with that area but Clermont, FL offers some very nice routes and full on rollers and some steep climbs(believe me). You may want to check out some heat maps on Strava.

Also, Sanford has great mountain biking


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

I was looking at the heat maps and at least in the area around where I'll be staying there isnt much outside of just the major roads shown with any real activity, actually itlookslikeadeadzone with almost no activities between Deland and Ocala. It looks like the national forest is littered with dirt/sand roads which could be alot of fun and hopefully less traffic than the main roads.

Clermont looks decent as far as getting some variety into the ride other than endless flat. I have to say I underestimated how flat it is, locally I can get more elevation in 15-20 miles than in most of the century length rides I've mapped out.

I'll be right at the south end of lake George,looks like a good hour or drive north of clermont. About 20-30min drive to Deland from memory.

Looks like there is a shop ride from JC's bike shop in Deland 1-2 times a week but it might not be in the cards as its a little far of a ride to join then ride home.

I should add, I'm using a family vacation as a premise fora late spring self supported training camp.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Virtual Dead Zone:
Strava Global Heatmap

Compared to home:
Strava Global Heatmap


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Done right Clermont will get you 4k+ in 100 miles. Not mountains but for Florida its hilly. there are some 10%+ grades.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I've visited relatives in Ocala and there is good single track trails there if you have a mountain bike. A couple of bike shops in Ocala do road rides albeit I've never joined them. I just wanted to log in miles during holiday visits so I did the long trail that is visible on the heat map that goes from dunellon to dade city. Pretty flat and boring but at least a lot safer than the roads in the area that despite having a bike lane have speed limits of 55mph, with folks doing 70mph no problem. That sort of help me make up my mind and just keep it simple and do the trail 😄
If you can find hills in clermont I'd stick to that area. Also seems like trying to ride in the Ocala area is a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

I think unless I bring my crossbike I will be confined to the main roads surrounding the forest. I'm thinking about this pretty hard, might be the best option to give me the most versatility. Just bring the cross tires and road tires.

The family is likely not going to be down with me taking the car to drive out to ride. I might have to see about getting dropped off in Ocala or Clermont to add some variety once or twice.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Whats the local race scene look like? Any tuesday/thursday night worlds races or weeknight crits? I will drive to race.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

check out floridacycling.com and look up a few local shops, give them a call and ask what you can do in your riding ability. Florida surprises a lot of guys because of the year round riding and how strong they are. You don't need a mountain to find yourself on the rivets. 

There are some weekday rides in Clermont area but I don't go there often due to distance. You'll just have to call around. A lot of pro 1-2s go there from Orlando area too. Add some winds and a hill or two and you have brutally hard ride.

Do a search for Sugarloaf mountain....Oh wait that reminds me you can download the horrible hundred map and you are set. I did this in 4:35 one year....ouch.

Horrible Hundred 2014


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank's, going to try calling a few shops in the next weekor so while I still have time to work out ride plans.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm in Ocala and know the area and scene well. Astor is a backwater. No group rides out there and I wouldn't recommend it. What roads are paved will be narrow with high speed limits and motorists not familiar with cyclists. Off Road in the Ocala National Forest is not recommended either. Too sandy, too full of mosquitoes, bears, not fun. 

In Ocala, there is a Tuesday Night A ride that will leave from the downtown area @ 5:30pm. Its typically around 40 miles and averages 23+mph. Being early in the season, you can expect 20-40 riders. There will also be a B ride. 

I know of a Thursday ride in the Daytona area, but cannot confirm. I would expect it to be similar in speed/distance as the Ocala ride. 

check the Ocala Cycling Group facebook page for further details:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/283566598343096/


----------

